# Oldies but Goodies - Saw Mill for scale lumber by Steve Seitel



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

If you scratch build from wood...you WANT to make one of these add on's to your table saw. Fantastic precision cutting device.

Steve Seitel's saw mill 

The thread... 



Search Terms - Dawgnabbit, Steve Seitel, table saw, saw mill, precision, strip wood


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I built one of these. But made my own plans. They are definitely worth making. They are called "sleds" and give you zero clearance and protection from projectiles. Sorry for the camera wiggle. I was ripping with one hand and taking picture with other. I have a giant stop at the end closest to where I'm standing so the blade doesn't go thru my hand as it is being pushed forward. Took me all of about 2 hours to build this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-ZHSl3Mzy0 

Dave V


----------

